# Crafty corvids



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Alright lads
Got this lil sod yesterday, chest shot with a stone dropped like a rock
Saved a few future nesting blue **


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

"chest shot with a stone dropped like a rock" hahaha. good work, it's always good to ge rid of a magpie.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

About how big twas the stone 1/2'' 1'' ? I wanna try stones/pebbles too.


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Bout three quarters of a inch mate


----------



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice one mate, I hate magpies they really do some damage to roof slates round my way the only thing I have ever killed with a ss was a woodpigeon but some of the more aggro magpies are on my "to do" list, btw has anyone here ever eaten magpie? if so any good?


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

i read somewhere there good in sandwiches, good kill there, i've been shooting at the young ones in my garden so they learn to stay away.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Bust ´em boys! but please stop excusing your killing magpies with: "ooh they´re eating nesting birds..." "ooh, they are invasive.." and so on! if you like to kill them, do so! if it´s for fun, it´s for fun. if you´re angry and have to let steam off , o.k. , if you´re hungry and have an appettite for birds, kill ´em and eat ´em! it´s no better if you justify it magpies being a pest. here in germany we have the prejudice that magpies steal jewelry and silver spoons right from the drawers... so what. post your photos, and: ...applause!
i personally don´like them for their nasty noisy calls and i´ve seen some kill a baby hare before i wanted to have a small turtle to live in our garden.
so i taught the magpies the hard way that around our garden is not the healthiest area to roam.
*but stop justifying the kill*; we´ve had that some time ago!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> Bust ´em boys! but please stop excusing your killing magpies with: "ooh they´re eating nesting birds..." "ooh, they are invasive.." and so on! if you like to kill them, do so! if it´s for fun, it´s for fun. if you´re angry and have to let steam off , o.k. , if you´re hungry and have an appettite for birds, kill ´em and eat ´em! it´s no better if you justify it magpies being a pest. here in germany we have the prejudice that magpies steal jewelry and silver spoons right from the drawers... so what. post your photos, and: ...applause!
> i personally don´like them for their nasty noisy calls and i´ve seen some kill a baby hare before i wanted to have a small turtle to live in our garden.
> so i taught the magpies the hard way that around our garden is not the healthiest area to roam.
> *but stop justifying the kill*; we´ve had that some time ago!


W ....T....F ....!? rants confuse my lil mehican brain .


----------



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

I must confess that particular post raised my eyebrows too, I would only shoot at a magpie as they are classed as pests in my country I don't just pelt random birds for the **** of it lol


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

In answer to the justifying kills, it's customary to say why you've killed something, a lot of people that don't hunt often think hunters just shoot animals for a laugh then leave them to rot, so saying why you've killed something belays those misconceptions before they start, be it food or pest control (magpies, like foxes kill for no reason), I've been shooting some of the new young magpies in my garden to teach the others to stay away after finding several dead adult bluetits in mine and the neighbors garden, meaning the babies are going to starve while the young magpies kill there parents.

Saying i killed something because i felt like it/was bored or for fun is the sort of thing physchologist's would find pretty interesting to say the least.

Andy


----------



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

Well said Andy


----------

